# 48th Highlanders Museum Looking for Photo's of KIA



## OperationPictureMe (23 Oct 2009)

The 48th Highlanders of Canada Regimental Museum is attempting to put a face to all those members of the regiment that were KIA or DOW during World War 1 and World War 11. 

There was about 2000 soldiers that lost their lives and and the museum has about 100 photos. If any of your family members served in this unit and did not return home from the war the museum would be thankful in getting a photo of him for their archives. 

Here is a link to a YouTube video.

The video's title is "48th Highlanders of Canada Memorial for Remembrance Day"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic9a2UjYABk

Also look for the YouTube video

"48th Highlanders of Canada Regimental Museum"

48th Highlanders Museum
73 Simcoe st
Toronto, ON
Canada
M5J 1W9


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

OperationPictureMe said:
			
		

> The 48th Highlanders of Canada Regimental Museum is attempting to put a face to all those members of the regiment that were KIA or DOW during World War 1 and World War 11.
> There was about 2000 soldiers that lost their lives and and the museum has about 100 photos. If any of your family members served in this unit and did not return home from the war the museum would be thankful in getting a photo of him for their archives.



If you care to post or P.M. me a list of names I can run them through the Star online database from the War(s) years. The obituaries usually had photos. 
I had no idea there were 2,000 killed.


----------



## OperationPictureMe (23 Oct 2009)

Thanks

Here is a list from WWII

George Adams * Saul Albert * Edsel Allen * William Allan
          Roy  Andrews * George Angrove * William Arbour 
        George Ardagh * George Armstrong * Kenner Arrell
           John Ashworth * Roland Aubry * Emmet Austin 

             Thomas Bailie * Ronald Balfour * Harvey Ball
           James Barker * William Barnett * William Bartels     
             Walter Bassett * William Beare * Lloyd Beatty 
             Reginald Bent * John Berry * Jack Besserman 
          Peter Birnie * Thomas Blanchard * Harry Blaylock 
               Lionel Block * Robert Blyth * Edward Boles 
          Allan Boocock *  Arthur Booth * Arthur Boreham 
      George Boughton * Lawrence Bowman * Allen Bradley 
           Joseph Bray * Samuel  Brickles * Chalres Briggs 
            Orval Brock * Murray Brown * Murray Brown     
             Arthur Buchanan * Peter Burke * Carl Burke 

     Francis Cadaret * Richard Callaway * Donald Cameron
           James Cameron * Robert Carle * Gordon Cass
    Donald Caswell * William Chalmers * Harold Chappell
John Chase * Edward Childs * Harold Chilvers * Wallace Clute 
         James Cockburn * George Collins * Emile Comeau
     Leonard Connelly * Douglas Connors * George Coomby 
         Robert Courriere * Elmer Covert * Robert Cowan 
  Norman Cubitt * Earl Cubitt * George Curr * Joesph Czach 

           William Dafoe * George Dainty * George Dalzell
        Gordon Davidson * George Davidson * Gordon Davie
                Allan Davis * Mervin Davis *  Kevin Delorie 
                David Denard * Steve Derrick * David Dickie
          Charles Dicks * Reginald Dingman * John Docherty
           John Donald * George Donaldson * John Doucette
          Robert Downes * Ernest Driscoll * George Driscoll
        James Ducharme * Rheal Ducharme * Lloyd Duncan

       William Easter * Frank Edgerton * Walter Ellingham
            John  Elliott * William Elson * Robert Emerick 
                                      Elmer Essar

           Terence Fereday * Donald Fleet * Victor Ford
              John Forden * Arthur Foster * Eric Fowler
       Harry Fox * Clarence Fraser * Raymond Freeman
                           Allistair Frye * Lionel Fuller 

          Peter Gallant * William Garvin * Jordan Gayner
            Jack Geikie * Arthur Gervais * Alfred Gillard
        Timothy Gillis * Morley Gordon * William Gough
       Charles Gouthro * Melvin Graham * Duncan Grant
     John Gray * Oliver Gray * Roy Griffin * Berton Gunter

         Carl Haley * Harold Hamilton * Raymond Hansen
          Thomas Hardacre * James Harker * Frank Harris
        Andrew Harvie * George Hawkes * Forbes Hayden
   Edward Heighington * Maurice Higgins * Murray Hoffman 
        Thomas Holland * Douglas Holmes * Edward Hood 
           John Hooper * William Hopkins * George Hord 
        William Hudson * Ivan Hughes * Norman Hunter
                                       Ronald Hyson

                          George Ivans * William Irvin 

       Albert James * Robert Jamieson * Walter Jamieson 
            Irvin Jardine * Robert Jarvis * Alfred Jenkins 
         Thomas Jenkins * Frank Jobes * James Johnson
    Aeneas Johnston * Samuel Johnstone * George Jones 
                                        Albert Jordan

                 Allan Keddy * James Keith * James Kelly 
           Joseph Kendall * John Kennerley * Ernest Kerwin
                    Donald Ketchen * Gordon Kingshott

              Arthur Laing * Max Lampert * Ronald Lang 
          Joseph Lapp * Honore Lavoie * William Le Voir
         Ray Leadbetter * Albert Leaden * James Leitch 
        Irvine Leith * William Lennon * Michael Leochko
          Albert Lewers * Bertie Loughton * Allan Lutz
                           Robert Lynn * Robert Lyon

 Lorne MacArthur *  William Macartney * Joseph Macdonald
                 Alexander Mackinnon * Donald MacKenzie 
  Edward MacLachlan * William Magee * Alexander Mahoney
             Charles Male * Boyd Manson * John Marshall 
 Clarence Martin * Sid Martin * Thomas Martin * John Mayne             
       James McAlpine * Peter McBride * John McCaffery
              William McCarthy * Nathaniel Mcconnach  
               William McCracken * Arthur McCrimmon
 Harold McCutcheon * Alexander McDonald * Eric McDonald
Henry McDowell * Ray McGill * John McGreish * Otto McIntee
          Archie Mcisaac * Ray McKown * Fred McLaren 
             Alfred McLaughlin * Michael McLaughlin
     Alexander McLeod * James McMonagle * John Melnyk
       Gerard Michaud * William Miller * Donald Mitchell
         George Mitchell * Ralph Moore * William Moore  
        Daniel Morrison * John Morrison * Arthur Morton  
       Frederick Moses * Charles Moss * Steven Motkaluk
   Gordon Moulton * Rodger Mulholland * Daniel Mulvihill
                     Daniel Murray * Franciss Murray 

        Eric Nettleton * Frank Newton * Angus Nicholson 
                                    Robert Northey 

Patrick O'Neill * Sam Oakley * James Oldfield * Allen Oliver
             Ronald Olivier * John Orviss * Robert Osler 
        Victor Ouellette * Sterling Oulton * George Owen 
                   Michael Owens *  Lawrence Oxenham

          George Palmer * Orville Parkes * Frank Partland
           Thomas Partridge * John Pascoe * Frank Pastor
       Albert Patenall * Percival Patenall * Howard Peacock
        William Pearce * Davidson Peart * Willard Perrault
           Melville Perrin * Alfred Peters * Murray Picard 
 William Pogue * Harry Pope * Arthur Porter * George Price
              Joseph Prieur * David Pulsifer * John Purdy

                                          Dennis Quinn

           George Rae * George Randall * Edward Rawlings
          Ernest Reaney * Garfild Reddon  * Reginald Rees   
       Cunningham Reid * Duncan Ried * Robert Remmant 
         Gervase Rendell * Walter Renecker * George Riley 
          Wilfred Rivait * James Roberts * Willard Roberts 
     Robert Robertson * Walter Robertson * Harry Rolston
                   Charles Russell * Matthew Rutherford

      Norman Sanford * Norman Sayman * Lester Schauer
          John Scott * Philip Seagram * Lawrence Sexton
         Robert Shaw * George Shettell * George Shrubb
   Peter Shynkarchuk * James Simmons * Raymond Skarott
          William Skelly * Clarence Smith * Harry Smith 
         Kenneth Smith * Sanford Smith * Robert Smyth
      Douglas Snively * Thomas Snoswell * Arthur Solman
      William Stagg * William Staughton * Monty Stephens
   Harry Stephenson * William Stephenson * Jack Stewart
              Montague Stonehouse * Berkley Stoughton 
   Leonard Summers * Gunnar Sundstrom * David Sutherland

          Victor Taylor * William Taylor * Colin Thackeray 
  Cecil Thompson * William Thompson * Willam J Thompson
      John Thorburn  * William Thow * Frederick Tithecott     
          George Tomasik * Rene Toupin * James Townson 
                            Ernest Tull * Ernest Tweddle

                    Gerald Underwood * Ralph Underwood

                                     Petrus Van Poele

          James Wade * Gordon Waghorn * Hugh Walker 
          James Walker * George Walters * Ronald Ward  
          Ernest Warin * John Warner * Ronald Warrener 
     Kenneth Weatherup * Francis Webb * Stewart Weeks 
        Allen Weller * Murray Whalen * George Whitelaw 
 John Wilcox * Wilson Wiley * John Williams * James Williams   
  Thomas Williams * Richard Williamson * James Willoughby    
         Edwin Wilson * Frederick Wilson * John A Wilson 
       John E Wilson * Stanley Wilson * Alexander Wilton 
     Stephen Wolbaum * William Wood * Edward Worrall  
                                       Alexander Wynn
                          Harold Yeoman * George Young
                                            Steve Zaharia


----------



## mariomike (23 Oct 2009)

Good Grief!  
Let me guess, the list for WW1 is a lot longer? 
Not to mention, without dates, that's going to be like looking for needles in the old Star haystack!
Tess, please come back!


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Oct 2009)

Cross-reference names here:

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem

For the First World War, start with the casualties for the 15th Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force.


----------



## mariomike (24 Oct 2009)

Thanks, Mike.
Here is a pic and bit of a story on one of the Cubitt brothers:
http://img190.imageshack.us/i/cubitt2.pdf/
Is anyone from the 48th Museum interested in helping?

P.S. There's a nice pic of Smokey Smith V.C. posing with a "stewardess" on the bottom of the page!


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (24 Oct 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> For the First World War, start with the casualties for the 15th Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force.



The 92nd and 134th Battalions were also raised by the 48th Highlanders but these units were struck in England.  The 134th survived as part of the 5th Division until March 1918.  Whether any casualties from these units that died in units other than the 15th Battalion would be considered KIA of the 48th Highlanders would be a decision of the organizers.  Also some prewar 48th Highlanders may have joined other units and although I don't know the specifics, it would not have been unusual for drafts to be pulled off the 15th, 92nd, and 134th to support other units.

Found one - 134th and 15th

http://www.kingandempire.com/rhoughton1.html

92nd and, I believe, the 15th

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem/photos&casualty=1566859

92nd and ???

http://kilby.sac.on.ca/ActivitiesClubs/cadets/History/MilitaryOldBoys/WWI/MunroWilliam.html


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Oct 2009)

Of the units perpetuated by the 48th, the bulk of casualties will be 15th Battalion.  Those who moved on to other units and died will be perpetuated by other units.

Unless the 48th Highlanders can produce a list of all casualties who originated from the 48th Highrs (Can. Militia), the 15th Bn, the 92nd Bn, and the 134th Bn (all CEF), then only those who are from the perpetuated combat battalion (the 15th Bn CEF) are likely to be found by third-party researchers.


----------



## OperationPictureMe (3 Nov 2009)

With the link you supplied I was able to find a relative of the two Cubitt brothers that were killed, and I am getting a photo of both of them

Thanks







			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Thanks, Mike.
> Here is a pic and bit of a story on one of the Cubitt brothers:
> http://img190.imageshack.us/i/cubitt2.pdf/
> Is anyone from the 48th Museum interested in helping?
> ...


----------



## mariomike (4 Nov 2009)

OperationPictureMe said:
			
		

> With the link you supplied I was able to find a relative of the two Cubitt brothers that were killed, and I am getting a photo of both of them
> Thanks



You are welcome.  
This is a photo and obituary of Signalman Higgins. Died in Canada. I will add more when my schedule permits.
http://img7.imageshack.us/i/higgins.pdf/


----------



## OperationPictureMe (14 Nov 2009)

Hi Mariomike.

   An update to your link to the newspaper clipping about the Cubitt brothers. With your article giving a Toronto home town I phoned all the Cubitts in the area and was able to get copies of pictures of both of them for the museum. 

Thanks


----------



## Emenince Grise (15 Nov 2009)

I am a grand nephew of Harold Leigh Shearman, a member of 15 Battalion CEF. I believe he would be considered a deceased member of the 48th Highlanders. I am attaching a picture, in khaki kilt, short jacket, Ross rifle, bayonet and webbing taken at Valcartier by his aunt before embarkation in 1914.  Pte. Shearman was killed April 29 1915 at the 2nd battle of Ypres at Gravenstaffel, according to his service record and family written and oral history. His attestation papers suggest he signed up with 48 RCH and was then sent to 15 Battalion.  According to the attestation papers he also had prior service with the 57th Militia Regiment (Peterborough Rangers). 

I would appreciate some information about the cap Pte. Shearman is wearing. Was that standard issue or his own kit?


----------



## Emenince Grise (15 Nov 2009)

The Nominal Roll of the 15th Battalion CEF 1915 can be found here: http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~canmil/ww1/cef-rolls.htm Those with the 4th Highlanders are listed, although as my forebearer proves, not all who enlisted with the 48th  were identified as such. He was listen as being from the 57th Militia


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (15 Nov 2009)

The 15th Battalion CEF  along with the 92nd and 134th wore the 48th Highlander cap badge with a battalion number added.  There would be no mistaking the identity of the units compared with some other WWI perpetuations which are less direct or iffy.


----------



## OperationPictureMe (15 Nov 2009)

Emenince Grise said:
			
		

> I am a grand nephew of Harold Leigh Shearman, a member of 15 Battalion CEF. I believe he would be considered a deceased member of the 48th Highlanders. I am attaching a picture, in khaki kilt, short jacket, Ross rifle, bayonet and webbing taken at Valcartier by his aunt before embarkation in 1914.  Pte. Shearman was killed April 29 1915 at the 2nd battle of Ypres at Gravenstaffel, according to his service record and family written and oral history. His attestation papers suggest he signed up with 48 RCH and was then sent to 15 Battalion.  According to the attestation papers he also had prior service with the 57th Militia Regiment (Peterborough Rangers).
> 
> I would appreciate some information about the cap Pte. Shearman is wearing. Was that standard issue or his own kit?



That is a nice picture of Harold. The 48th Highlanders Museum would like to get a nice copy of it for their archives.

Their address is 
48th Highlanders Museum
73 Simcoe St
Toronto, ON
M5J 1W9


----------



## the 48th regulator (15 Nov 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> The 15th Battalion CEF  along with the 92nd and 134th wore the 48th Highlander cap badge with a battalion number added.  There would be no mistaking the identity of the units compared with some other WWI perpetuations which are less direct or iffy.



Slight correction Dennis.

Although you are correct that the 48th placed the battalion number in place of the regimental number, unless you knew the regimental cap-badge it was confusing.

Only the 15th Battalion, which was the actual combat battalion, the other two designated as Purple traded, reinforcement,a nd training battalions, carried a banner underneath indicating the designation of the 48th Highlanders. 







  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This was the fact that at the time, the 48th Highlanders held no other "Regimental Name" but retained the 48th designation, the only regiment in all of the commonwealth to do so.  

That being said, to remove confusion, the 48th was allowed to to keep the capbadge, and at the "15th Battalion" banner beneath, again a first within the commonwealth;







This is very significant to Canadian history, folks.  We were the first colonial nation, to stand up to the crown, with regards to military control.  It amy seem a small victory, however we Canucks stated that if you are as callous to designate one of our regiments by a number, at our inception, we will keep that name until perpetuity.  Our insistence won us a victory, and to this day, our defiance still shows.

Dileas Gu Brath

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Nov 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> The 15th Battalion CEF  along with the 92nd and 134th wore the 48th Highlander cap badge with a battalion number added.  There would be no mistaking the identity of the units compared with some other WWI perpetuations which are less direct or iffy.



Dennis, perpetuation is as published in Militia Orders.  There is no "iffy" element because they didn't wear cap badges or have names similar to the perpetuating unit.  All connections by perpetuation exist solely because they were made official in the post war era.  

Perpetuation of the Units of the
Canadian Expeditionary Force (C.E.F.), 1914-1919


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (15 Nov 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Dennis, perpetuation is as published in Militia Orders.  There is no "iffy" element because they didn't wear cap badges or have names similar to the perpetuating unit.  All connections by perpetuation exist solely because they were made official in the post war era.



The 48th Highlanders raised, trained and outfitted their 3 battalions as 48th Highlanders.  The Royal Highlanders and the Winnipeg Rifles did the same.  There may be others but these ones I know offhand.

The Irish Regiment of Canada's prime battle honours come from the 1st Machine Gun Battalion which was raised in France and only granted to the Irish through a post-war merger.

I do see a difference in that soldiers of the 1st MGB would have their own regimental identity and the veterans may or may not consider any identity with The Irish.  With the 3 regiments named above their was no doubt about their identity.


----------



## Michael OLeary (15 Nov 2009)

You are imagining lineages again.  The official connection through perpetuation only started when it was authorized after the war.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (16 Nov 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Slight correction Dennis.
> 
> Although you are correct that the 48th placed the battalion number in place of the regimental number, unless you knew the regimental cap-badge it was confusing.
> 
> Only the 15th Battalion, which was the actual combat battalion, the other two designated as Purple traded, reinforcement,a nd training battalions, carried a banner underneath indicating the designation of the 48th Highlanders.



I was aware and just checked the badges prior to posting.  My explanation may have been lacking.

The 92nd and 134th in no way would have considered themselves as anything other than a battalion going to war.  History and necessity intervened.  The 134th lasted to March 1918 when the 5th Division was disbanded instead of moving to France.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (16 Nov 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> You are imagining lineages again.  The official connection through perpetuation only started when it was authorized after the war.



I only talked about perpetuation as not being relevant.  The Winnipeg Rifles raised 5 battalions who went to war with a Winnipeg Rifles cap badge and identity.  All but one were disbanded.  The Royal Highlanders raised 3 battalions all 3 of which fought as Royal Highlanders.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Nov 2009)

OK Dennis, if these regiments "raised" battalions, they why didn't they go overseas as the 1st Bn, 2nd Bn, etc.?

Oh, wait! I know!  It is because the Canadian Militia and the Canadian Expeditionary Force were two separate and distinct organizations.  They couldn't be battalions of those regiments because those regiments were not in the CEF.

And your imaginary history does not make it so.

Perpetuation started after the war.  The coincidences of cap badge designs and naming were political expedients, but do not establish regimental organizations crossing the Militia and the CEF.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (16 Nov 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> OK Dennis, if these regiments "raised" battalions, they why didn't they go overseas as the 1st Bn, 2nd Bn, etc.?
> 
> Oh, wait! I know!  It is because the Canadian Militia and the Canadian Expeditionary Force were two separate and distinct organizations.  They couldn't be battalions of those regiments because those regiments were not in the CEF.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with anything you say - except.  A member of the 13th, 42nd, and 73rd Battalions CEF would have considered himself a Royal Highlander.  If not I've read a lot of stuff from delusional veterans and historians.  Ditto the Winnipeg Rifles and 48th Highlanders.


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Nov 2009)

Dennis Ruhl said:
			
		

> I don't disagree with anything you say - except.  A member of the 13th, 42nd, and 73rd Battalions CEF would have considered himself a Royal Highlander.  If not I've read a lot of stuff from delusional veterans and historians.  Ditto the Winnipeg Rifles and 48th Highlanders.



The local and emotional connections used in recruiting those units, and the official history and lineage of those units, are two different things.  You have been repeatedly attempting to imply that the two are the same.  The histories may not have been delusional, but the authors were most likely working with the same ignorance of the official unit connections that you choose to demonstrate yourself each time you misrepresent the facts.  Having those emotional connections is not a bad thing, when the factual basis is also known and understood.  Without the factual basis, it's simply propagating mythology.

You do not help anyone understand the history when you repeatedly try to brush away the facts and refuse to separate the reality from the emotive oral history. Perpetuating myth is not helping to build a stronger understanding of our military history.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Nov 2009)

If it will help, here are the current official perpetuations taken from the DHH website:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par1/doc/aafer-rbagc-ann-1b.pdf


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Nov 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> If it will help, here are the current official perpetuations taken from the DHH website:
> 
> http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhh-dhp/his/ol-lo/vol-tom-3/par1/doc/aafer-rbagc-ann-1b.pdf



Hopefully that will help this perpetuate debate on perpetuity end perpetually.

dileas

tess


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Nov 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hopefully that will help this perpetuate debate on perpetuity end perpetually.
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



It does, by showing quite clearly:

15th Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force, perpetuated by the 48th Highlanders of Canada in accordance with General Order 76 of 1920 and General Order 132 of 1921.

(Some of the noted orders, however, will also require an understanding of later amalgamations and unit names to link the specified General Orders to the current day units.)


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (16 Nov 2009)

I'll stop mucking up this thread with tangents and start a new thread in the future.


----------



## Battlewagonsbruce (21 Oct 2013)

My great grandfather was a Scot from Banff who died serving with the 15th Bt 48th Highlanders in WW1.

He died of wounds in a German POW camp. I think he was gassed.

I have his death certificate, and what, I hope is a photo of him. I will scan and post that.

His Army Number was 27357, and he was a corporal (wrongly listed as pvt on his death certificate.

My eldest daughter is off to Belgium on Wednesday and I have asked her to look for his name on the Menin Gate. Her school are going to Ypres and Messines.

If anyone could provide more details I would be most grateful. Whilst I never saw active service, I was a Lt in 4th Royal Irish Ranger (TA), so I think I appreciate what these young men sacrificed. I am very proud of our family service history.

kind regards

Bruce Murray


----------



## mariomike (21 Oct 2013)

Battlewagonsbruce said:
			
		

> My great grandfather was a Scot from Banff who died serving with the 15th Bt 48th Highlanders in WW1.



This may help.

A General Introduction to Researching Canadian Soldiers of the First World War  
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/95773.0.html


----------



## Battlewagonsbruce (22 Oct 2013)

Many thanks

I found him.

I wonder if I could get his service record?

yours aye,

Bruce


----------

